# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Sản phẩm làm đẹp da Beauty Plus có tốt không

## nghiagend12

*Mỹ phẩm trắng da Beauty Plus mua ở đâu*

*Viên uống làm trắng da toàn thân beauty plus*  là phiên bản cải tiến toàn hảo của Beauty 99. Với tính năng làm trắng tươi sáng làn da đen sạm, đen lì, đen di truyền ….. Hiệu quả gấp 3 lần so với mẫu loại mặt hàng cũ Beauty 99.



*Sản phẩm trắng da là gì ?*

Sản phẩm làm đẹp da hay thuốc trắng da là loại mặt hàng thực phẩm chức năng. Có khả năng làm trắng da được dùng bằng đường uống. Khi sử dụng sản phẩm trắng da các thành phần sẽ có trong sản phẩm. Giúp kích thích và nuôi dưỡng làm cho da dẻ trở thành hồng hào, trắng như Vitamin hay khoáng chất.

*Có nên dùng viên uống trắng da hay không?*

Chị em muốn da đẹp thì phải chống nắng và sử dụng mỹ phẩm. Thế nhưng không ít người phải tương tác nhiều với ánh nắng. Hoặc da quá nhạy cảm không phù hợp với mỹ phẩm. Mà những cách tiến hành làm đẹp da bằng tự nhiên thì không mang lại thành-quả như bạn hàng mong ước. Vậy thì muốn có làn da trắng hồng, nõn nuột. Bạn nên ứng dụng biện pháp mạnh đó chính là dùng nước uống làm đẹp da.

Những loại nước uống làm trắng da sẽ thúc đẩy hết tính năng. Giúp bạn có được 1 làn da toàn hảo. Trợ giúp điều chỉnh nội tiết tố cùng với cân bằng sinh lý. Chống lão hóa, giảm mụn sinh lý, giúp da trắng hồng nõn nuột.

Bên cạnh đó Beauty Plus còn có chức năng cung  cấp độ ẩm cho da, giúp da luôn ẩm và căng mịn. Không chỉ vậy Beauty plus còn có thêm tác dụng chống nắng. Bảo vệ da khỏi các tác nhân gây hại từ ánh nắng mặt trời.

Bởi đó mỹ phẩm làm trắng da Beauty Plus 99. Không những mang lại cho bạn là da trắng sáng , nõn nà không tì vết. Mà nó còn giữ gìn làn da của bạn khỏi ánh nắng mặt trời. Với Beauty Plus bạn luôn tự tin tỏa sáng mà chẳng lo hồi da sau khi dùng

*SẢN PHẨM TRẮNG DA NGUY HIỂM HAY KHÔNG?
*
Viên uống trắng da loại nào chất lượng? Liệu mỹ phẩm trắng da có hại hay không? Hẳn đây là câu hỏi khiến không ít người thắc mắc. Đối với phụ nữ việc có được một làn da sáng trắng tươi sáng mịn màng luôn là niềm mong ước. Thuốc trắng da là biện pháp tối ưu trong việc làm trắng sáng và nuôi dưỡng làn da. Thế nhưng sẽ có không ít vị khách trăn trở về độ an toàn của nó. Rất nhiều người băn khoăn, liệu thuốc làm đẹp da có hại hay không? Muốn biết được thuốc làm đẹp da an toàn hay không? Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu và góp ý những vấn đề sau:

*Đúc kết về việc viên uống trắng da có hại hay không ?*

Việc uống thuốc trắng da là loại mặt hàng hoàn toàn có thể áp dụng. Tuy nhiên bạn nên tham khảo kĩ lưỡng về loại mặt hàng của từng loại. Tùy thuộc và từng loại da và điều kiện của bản thân mà chọn lựa cho mình 1 loại mặt hàng thích hợp nhất

Uống thuốc làm đẹp da không có gì là không tốt. Tuy nhiên bạn nên chọn lựa những loại mặt hàng làm bằng nguyên liệu tự nhiên. Những loại mặt hàng này tuy cho kết quả làm đẹp chậm. Nhưng nó bảo đảm ổn định cho vị khách sử dụng và nhất là khi ngừng sử dụng sẽ không lo bị hồi da

Sản phẩm trắng da Beaty sản phẩm chiết xuất từ những thảo dược tự nhiên, được nhập khẩu từ Tây Ban Nha. Bao gồm: Ascorbic acid: 150mg, L-Cystin: 120mg, Elavida (chiết xuất trái oliu) 15%: 67mg, Dầu Oliu: 60mg, Hyaluronic Acid: 58mg, Collagen Type I: 50mg, Chiết xuất hạt nho: 30mg, Nitroxsun: 25mg, Nano Curcumin 10mg, Niacinamide: 7,5mg, Vitamin B2: 1,5mg. Sản phẩm do công ty  Cổ phần dược phẩm Nature Việt Nam sản xuất. Được bộ y tế cấp giấy chứng thực bảo đảm mọi tiêu chuẩn về vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm. Sản phẩm làm đẹp da Beauty plus là loại mặt hàng ổn định cho người sử dụng. Thích hợp với mọi loại da, thích hợp với việc làm trắng da cho chị em á đông

*THÀNH PHẦN VÀ CÔNG DỤNG CỦA SẢN PHẨM LÀM ĐẸP DA BEAUTY PLUS 99*

Loại mặt hàng nước uống sáng da trị nám da Beauty plus 99 được chiết xuất 100% từ thảo dược tới từ thiên nhiên.  Chế biến trên dây chuyền công nghệ hiện đại. Bao gồm các thành phần sau:

- Elavida : chiết xuất từ quả oliu chứa hàm lượng Hydroxytyroxol cao. Đây là chất chống oxy hóa cùng với các gốc tự do. Được uỷ ban an toàn thực phẩm châu Âu công nhận. Hydroxytyroxol kích thích Glutathion nội sinh ngăn chặn sản sinh các sắc tố melanin tối. Đây là nguyên nhân làm da đen, đen sì nám. Đồng thời bổ sung phối hợp sắc tố melanin sáng. Từ đấy cho kết quả là da trở nên tươi sáng và đều màu hơn.

*Thành phần chiết xuất tự nhiên của viên uống làm đẹp da beauty plus*

*+* *Hợp chất Nutroxsun: gồm 2 yếu tố chính :*

*+ Citrus fruit Extract : Chiết xuất những loại quả họ cam quýt*

*+ Rosemary Leaf Extract : Chiết xuất lá hương thảo*

*Nutroxsun* có thể hấp thu và giải trừ những tia UVB. Phòng ngừa giai đoạn oxy hoá da. Nhờ đó có thể phòng ngừa giai đoạn lão hoá của da. Che chắn da trước ánh sáng mặt trời.

- *Hyaluronic acid( HA)* : Là phân tử dạng gel có khả năng giữ nước đặc biệt tốt.Trung bình, 1g Hyaluronic Acid có khả năng giữ đến 6L nước. Hyaluronic Acid giúp da tiếp tục độ ẩm mà chẳng phải tiết quá nhiều dầu. Nhờ vậy giúp da căng luôn căng mọng và xóa mờ nếp nhăn.

- Vitamin B2, B3, C, L-cystein, collagen type 1, hạt nho : có tác dụng bổ sung những yếu tố dinh dưỡng cho da. Hỗ trợ khả năng chống oxy hóa hơn nữa có tác dụng làm đẹp da hiệu quả.

*VIÊN UỐNG TRẮNG DA BEAUTY PLUS 99 CÓ TỐT KHÔNG?
*
Công dụng của Mỹ phẩm trắng da Beauty Plus 99

Sản phẩm dưỡng trắng da Beauty Plus là sản phẩm được bộ y tế cấp phép chứng nhận. Được công nhận là loại mặt hàng ổn định cho người dùng. Là loại mặt hàng làm đẹp da nhờ đường uống duy nhất cam kết sử dụng nguyên liệu đảm bảo từ tự nhiên. Chẳng chứa các độc tố hại làm tác động tới sức khỏe khách hàng. Có cam kết đền bù 100 triệu cho trường hợp phát giác chất nguy hại hoặc uống vào bị tác dụng phụ. Sử dụng sản phẩm có kết quả sau 20 tới 25 ngày

*TẠI SAO BẠN NÊN SỬ DỤNG SẢN PHẨM TRẮNG DA BEAUTY PLUS 99?*

*Xem thêm* *những [replacer_a] thiên nhiên chất lượng đảm bảo*

Nếu bạn đang có đề nghị tìm hiểu về một mỹ phẩm làm đẹp da đường uống. Thì viên uống trắng da Beauty plus 99 sẽ chính là một lựa chọn hoàn hảo nhất bởi lẽ:

-  Sản phẩm viên làm trắng da Beauty plus 99 chiết xuất 100% thành phần từ thảo dược. Cực kỳ tự nhiên, an toàn đối với sức khỏe của khách hàng.

-Sản phẩm Beauty Plus đã được bộ y tế phê chuẩn và trao giấy chứng nhận

-  Mỹ phẩm có cam kết trị giá 100 triệu đồng cho trường hợp tìm ra chất có hại trong viên uống.

- Đây là sản do diễn viên Lã Thanh Huyền làm đại sứ. Được truyền hình quan tâm và đưa tin

_ Những khách hàng từng sử dụng viên làm đẹp da Beauty plus đã cho nhận xét rất chất lượng. Thương hiệu Beauty rất được người dùng tin tưởng

Sau gần 2 năm phát triển, thương hiệu Nước uống làm trắng da Beauty plus, đã chinh phục được hàng triệu phụ nữ Việt. Hiện nay sản phẩm trắng Beauty plus, đang trở thành một thương hiệu hàng đầu về loại mặt hàng làm đẹp da nhờ đường uống. Luôn là sự chọn lọc đứng đầu của phái đẹp. Khi có nhu cầu mong muốn có một làn da tươi sáng mịn màng chẳng tì vết. Beauty mặt hàng an toàn và có hiệu quả quá trình dùng.

» Thêm vào đó Beauty plus 99 được nhiều người có tiếng tăm tin sử dụng như: Diễn viên Kỳ Duyên, Diễn viên Bảo Thanh, Diễn viên Phan Minh Huyền, Trang Trần (Trang Khàn), Ốc Thanh Vân, Dương Tú Anh, Phương Trinh, Thanh Trúc, Trương Quỳnh Anh, Sĩ Thanh, …

» Đặt biệt Beauty là sản phẩm được  Ngọc Trinh dùng nhằm duy trì làn da của mình luôn trắng sáng và nổi bật

*SẢN PHẨM LÀM SÁNG DA BEAUTY GIÁ BAO NHIÊU?*

Viên trắng da Beauty plus 99 có giá niêm yết là 1.290.000 đồng. Beauty plus 99 khả năng đột phá hiệu nghiệm gấp 3 lần so với phiên bản cũ beauty 99. Da bật tone sau khoảng 20 ngày dùng. 1.290.000 đồng là mức giá hết sức hấp dẫn cho việc làm đẹp da cùng với nuôi dưỡng làn da. Với 2 viên hàng ngày bạn đã sở hữu một làn da căng mướt, tươi hồng và không lo nắng hại da.

*MUA MỸ PHẨM TRẮNG DA BEAUTY CHÍNH HÃNG Ở ĐÂU ?
*
Nhằm mua sản phẩm sản phẩm làm đẹp da beauty plus hính hãng. Bạn nên tìm đến địa chỉ bán hàng nổi tiếng. *QN-BEAUTY* chúng tôi là 1 trong những đại lý chính thức những loại mặt hàng của Global Herbeauty trên toàn quốc .Với không ít sản phẩm đa dạng như: Cao thanh hoàng cung,tinh chất keo ong Ampoule ,  kem Lộc Nhung, nước uống thảo mộc làm trắng da beauty , dầu gội fullonum….

Bạn có thể Đặt mua trực tuyến trên website : trangdabeauty99plus.com . Hoặc Liên hệ ngay cho chuyên gia tư vấn của *QN-BEAUTY* qua Hotline: 0898773456

Bạn có thể mua hàng trực tiếp tại văn phòng *QN-BEAUTY*. Địa chỉ Tòa Fodacon, CT2 Chung cư Bắc Hà, Mộ Lao, Hà Đông

Để được tư vấn miễn phí và được giảm giá bạn để lại số điện thoại chúng tôi. Đội ngũ chuyên gia tư vấn của chúng tôi sẽ liên hệ và tư vấn miễn phí

----------

